# psmouse.c lost sync, touchpad/trackpoint freezes

## norg

I have a Thinkpad Edge11 and i'm using kernel 2.6.38 and the ibm stuff like tp_smapi. Sometimes the cursor freezes for 1,2 sec and then moves on.

When i look at dmesg i get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mar 30 22:51:06 edge11 kernel: [ 4402.951327] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
> 
> Mar 30 22:51:06 edge11 kernel: [ 4402.952784] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
> ...

 

There are a lot of hits at google, some bug reports from 2007, but it still seems to occur on some systems.

I tried all the hints, for example using "acpi_osi=linux i8042.nomux=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1" as kernel operations.

I also deactivated the touchpad, as i'm only using the trackpoint. I'm using xinput for this.

This is the relevant part in my xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Mouse0"
> ...

 

I appreciate any help

----------

## greiz

I've been having a similar issue on a Thinkpad Edge running Linux Mint 10.

I guess it's a bug in the driver / kernel, no idea how to fix it.

----------

